# a few pics from my phone



## MD plumber (Jan 11, 2011)

It killed me to use that self piercing valve but I had no choice that day. I did change it out when I went back to install a gas line for him




















Constant pressure set up









I did not have the re circ pump that day and forgot to snap a pic when I finished.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

MD plumber said:


> It killed me to use that self piercing valve but I had no choice that day. I did change it out when I went back to install a gas line for him
> 
> Constant pressure set up
> 
> I did not have the re circ pump that day and forgot to snap a pic when I finished.


Never had a problem with connecting two heaters like that? Why not run them in series?


----------



## MD plumber (Jan 11, 2011)

I have never had a problem piping them this wayit seems to be the popular way around here. Parallel hookup allows you to shut one down when not needed, or for maintenance or replacement. It also works the heaters equal. There is some good info in here it will save me from typing it all out 
http://www.dallascityhall.com/pdf/Building/ParallelSeriesPiping.pdf


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Are those valves on the inlet between the expansion tank and the water heater?:whistling2:


----------



## MD plumber (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes this is on a well system which doses not require a e tank per local code . I add them when I am doing re circ lines with two water heaters between the check and the tanks. I also leave instructions for the HO about how the system works


----------



## MD plumber (Jan 11, 2011)

I even had the inspector ask why the tanks was installed. He said I did not need it. It was fun schooling the inspector.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Are those valves on the inlet between the expansion tank and the water heater?:whistling2:





MD plumber said:


> Yes this is on a well system which doses not require a e tank per local code . I add them when I am doing re circ lines with two water heaters between the check and the tanks. I also leave instructions for the HO about how the system works





MD plumber said:


> I even had the inspector ask why the tanks was installed. He said I did not need it. It was fun schooling the inspector.


 
You are missing the point. There cannot be a valve between the heating device and the expansion tank. 

2 heaters with individual valves = 2 tanks 

1 between each cold valve and heating device....


----------



## MD plumber (Jan 11, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> You are missing the point. There cannot be a valve between the heating device and the expansion tank.
> 
> 2 heaters with individual valves = 2 tanks
> 
> 1 between each cold valve and heating device....


No. I got the point I know how it should be done. I installed a e tank where one was not required by code here. I did not want to install two. If you would read above I left instructions on the heater. I guess you have never bent the rules when you could get away with it.


----------



## MD plumber (Jan 11, 2011)

Also what you can't see in the picture is a valve above the e tank. This is the homeowner valve.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

MD plumber said:


> No. I got the point I know how it should be done. I installed a e tank where one was not required by code here. I did not want to install two. If you would read above I left instructions on the heater. I guess you have never bent the rules when you could get away with it.






MD plumber said:


> Also what you can't see in the picture is a valve above the e tank. This is the homeowner valve.


 
You created a closed system with that swing check on the cold feed. So yes, by your code an expansion tank is required.....

Your code also says a valve cannot isolate a safety device from the heating device. 

Now you have went from schooling the inspector to bending the rules. Which is it?

The homeowner valve? :laughing: "Mr. Homeowner, Please disregard these easily accessible valves right above the water heaters. I need you to get a ladder and close the "homeowner valve" up yonder...."


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

MD plumber said:


> I have never had a problem piping them this wayit seems to be the popular way around here. Parallel hookup allows you to shut one down when not needed, or for maintenance or replacement. It also works the heaters equal. There is some good info in here it will save me from typing it all out
> http://www.dallascityhall.com/pdf/Building/ParallelSeriesPiping.pdf


I don't think I have ever had inspectors go to such lengths to weigh in on install methods that have nothing to do with code enforcement, safety issues, or collecting fees.

I'm not saying it's bad (I prefer parallel installs too) just that it seems odd that the inspectors put time into this topic.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Your work is certainly nice and tidy. You just picked a bad picture to illustrate schooling an inspector.

If you were planning on going back to remove the tapped needle valve, why did you butt it up against the support bracket? Seems like it would have been easier on you to put it out in the open.


----------



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

*dielectric unions*

isn't there supposed to be dielectric unions on the galv nipples?
don't tell me they're dielectric nipples please.
that means service requires cutting the copper for removal


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Your work is certainly nice and tidy. You just picked a bad picture to illustrate schooling an inspector.
> 
> If you were planning on going back to remove the tapped needle valve, why did you butt it up against the support bracket? Seems like it would have been easier on you to put it out in the open.


 

Did he remove the saddle valve and repair the pipe, or just turn it off, and add a tee and a valve next to it?:whistling2:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Did he remove the saddle valve and repair the pipe, or just turn it off, and add a tee and a valve next to it?:whistling2:


Probably just replaced a section of the CPVC. Maybe I was being too picky.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*never post your work*

thanks for posting your work... it gives everyone
something to pick apart...... on a boring sunday afternoon....

*it all looks good to me....* I dont like parrallel water heaters but that is just me.....

the only thing I would have done different on the parrell heaters is to hang that EXPANSION tank that is on a horizontal ..... 

 a nice piece of strappping would make me sleep better .... becasue someday that will get waterlogged. and weigh about 55 pounds...

all looks real good...


----------



## MD plumber (Jan 11, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> thanks for posting your work... it gives everyone
> something to pick apart...... on a boring sunday afternoon....
> 
> it all looks good to me.... I dont like parrallel water heaters but that is just me.....
> ...


Hangers were added before it job was complete.


----------

